# Biotope aquarium Anatolian killifish, in my school



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi! I'm a school psychologist. And I work at school.

This aquarium is in my school, our Aphanius villwocki biotope aquarium... Aphanius villwocki is a endemic fish in West Anatolia.

Step-by-step installation:





































Our children:










Information about fish:










And I, catching fish:



















First day:



















And now:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great project, and a good looking tank! Our club (DFWAPC) recently set up an aquarium in a school classroom. It was lots of fun, the kids love it, and the teacher uses it to demonstrate biology.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

√ery cool! What a neat looking killifish.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

what kind if killifish is it?


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Aphanius villwocki...

New pics:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks so nice! Love the tank! I especially loved the px of the kids and all the bunny ears! LOL


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks all friends.

News:





































Snail eggs:










Aquarium, exactly reflects the habitats of these fish:


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

11 minutes video:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=183569415034911&ref=notif&notif_t=video_processed

Turn the volume up.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Very good work, Our! Nice looking biotope tank! :supz:


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you Hristo.


----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice!  I love killifish of all kinds...they have the perfect "fish" shape to them and such a cute little face.


----------

